# Aussie Snakes



## Miaow

Thought some here would like to see some of our aussie snakes (including the deadliest in the world (taipan).

We went to a pet expo last weekend and there were these guys there who freehandle venomous snakes (stage show) - you could also hold a python or baby croc.  Here are a few pics I took.

Woma Pythons





*I held one of these ones (they were sitting around a girls neck in this pic)

*Deadly Aussie Snakes*

Red-Bellied Black Snake





Tiger Snake 





Brown Snake





  Copperheads - Showing the different variations in colour





Taipans (2 different types)  (most venomous snake in Aus and I believe the yellowish colour one is the most deadly in the world)





Hope you like them 

Edited to add:  If you look up the most venomous snakes in the world - they are actually all in Aus


----------



## keybq

Very nice shots. Those have so much detail.


----------



## bigtwinky

Odd... when looking at your pics I felt something crawling up my leg


----------



## Dmitri

Very cool. The first two are amazing!


----------



## Miaow

keybq said:


> Very nice shots. Those have so much detail.





bigtwinky said:


> Odd... when looking at your pics I felt something crawling up my leg





Dmitri said:


> Very cool. The first two are amazing!



Thanks Guys 

bigtwinky - Well at least you wont have to worry about it being one of these being in Montreal lol


----------



## Miaow

Mentioned before also they had baby crocs you could hold - here's one being held by my boyfriend (yes rubber band round its nose to stop it bitting (lots of kids there holding them))


----------



## abraxas

Great shots!  The Woma Pythons look so cool.

What'd they taste like? :shock:


----------



## Miaow

abraxas said:


> Great shots!  The Woma Pythons look so cool.
> 
> What'd they taste like? :shock:



Well i dont think i would eat one but they were really cool to hold - very smooth


----------



## digimania

These are amazing. The handler sure is brave to handle those Taipans.
Richard


----------



## Miaow

digimania said:


> These are amazing. The handler sure is brave to handle those Taipans.
> Richard



Yeah i agree i mean hes holding those taipan's loosely - i spose loosely woulnt make them as agro?

The guy did say the temp was a little cool which did make them more sluggish -  though then again he said that in regard to the black not that taipans


----------



## bigtwinky

Miaow said:


> bigtwinky - Well at least you wont have to worry about it being one of these being in Montreal lol


 
I will when I head down to Australia in a year. 

Nice shots  :thumbup:


----------



## Miaow

bigtwinky said:


> I will when I head down to Australia in a year.
> 
> Nice shots  :thumbup:



Thanks and hope you'll like your visit down here

You're probably only likely to see them if you're in the bush or outer suburbs of the cities- where I am we get copperheads and tigers mainly - I thought we got browns also here but according to the guy doing the show we dont get them this far south but hmmm I'm sure I've seen news items about browns down here...

My cats brought a copperhead inside once where I used to live - thought it was dead and pushed it into a bucket with a thong (as in the footwear) - it wasnt dead as I discovered when a coil turned over :O


----------



## Ricky Ortiz

Great shots those people are just crazy holding those snakes, Its a dream of mine to visit Australia and photograph all the snakes i possibly can, I would like to go up towards the Cape York Penninsula and not leave till I find a aussie Green tree python (Morelia viridis) keep the aussie snake pics comming or if you have any pics of the Thorny Devil post em, that is easily my most favorite herp ever.


----------



## Miaow

Ricky Ortiz said:


> Great shots those people are just crazy holding those snakes, Its a dream of mine to visit Australia and photograph all the snakes i possibly can, I would like to go up towards the Cape York Penninsula and not leave till I find a aussie Green tree python (Morelia viridis) keep the aussie snake pics comming or if you have any pics of the Thorny Devil post em, that is easily my most favorite herp ever.



Thanks, hope you get the chance to come out here - I'd one day like to get up nth also (probably more for the scenery than the snakes lol)   I haven't of the Thorny Devil sorry - those I think are more north than here - One othere snake shot I do have (though isnt real great) is the Death Adder - his head was moving a bit as I took it I think.


----------

